# Mathematics in Nature



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

YouTube - Nature by Numbers


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 21, 2010)

Who would of thought math could be so beautifully portrayed


----------



## Daniel (Mar 21, 2010)

And it was relaxing, too. :hippy:


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes the music was very peaceful very calming


----------

